# Is It Snowing Where You Live?



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2015)

Just out of curiosity: is it snowing where you live? For me, there's no snow yet...I was expecting a lot of snow by now, but it's just cold and windy weather atm. I really hope it does soon though. How about you guys?


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

no

it's never snowed here for some years


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

Nah
It snowed the tiniest bit today but that's it, I'm guessing the snow's gonna come closer to January


----------



## espellium (Dec 18, 2015)

it just started snowing here in michigan today!


----------



## Locket (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a good foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

Nope :c

Just cloudy and rainy


----------



## Albuns (Dec 18, 2015)

No, and it makes me not look forward to Christmas even more now.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 18, 2015)

It started snowing today at about 2:00pm & has been flurrying all afternoon & evening. Nothing is sticking to the ground yet, but I noticed the roads are starting to get a dusting when I was coming home a few hours ago.

Currently, it's 28 degrees fahrenheit & very windy and I don't appreciate it.


----------



## Llust (Dec 18, 2015)

no, but theres black ice everywhere. we're expecting snow on christmas eve


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 18, 2015)

nah it never snows here. i'd like to experience a white christmas at least once.


----------



## MintySky (Dec 18, 2015)

Never snows where I am. I actually have never seen snow irl.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 18, 2015)

I only get rain #fml :_:


----------



## Hanami (Dec 18, 2015)

no, it has been relatively warm (approx. 20-30 degrees fahrenheit above average). i don't think there will be snow anytime soon. :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 18, 2015)

Yesh. It actually only started last week so this was the first time I've seen grass in December since it usually snows in October here


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 18, 2015)

It is an El Ni?o year, so areas that usually get snow aren't getting much if any (specifically in the Midwest where I live) and other places that usually don't get it are expected to see some (in the South). 

It's kind of unfortunate, as I like the look of snow despite all the issues with driving on ice and it makes Christmas feel more enjoyable. Alas. Hopefully next year. 

For the sake of the poll, no.


----------



## derezzed (Dec 18, 2015)

Nope. It's been pretty warm in my state.
When I went outside a few days ago, it was warm enough to wear shorts.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 18, 2015)

We had our first snow in October I think, now we don't have lot but soon enough we are going be buried under a few feet.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Dec 18, 2015)

No snow yet. It was actually strangely warm a for a few days.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> It is an El Ni?o year, so areas that usually get snow aren't getting much if any (specifically in the Midwest where I live) and other places that usually don't get it are expected to see some (in the South).
> 
> It's kind of unfortunate, as I like the look of snow despite all the issues with driving on ice and it makes Christmas feel more enjoyable. Alas. Hopefully next year.
> 
> For the sake of the poll, no.



Oh I see. At first I thought it wasn't snowing much because of global warming, but turns out it was because of this. But it sucks though, I love watching lots of snow flurring through the sky in Winter


----------



## wassop (Dec 18, 2015)

snow ? hahahahahhahaha that's a good one


----------



## radioloves (Dec 18, 2015)

It's snowing a lot over here, gahhh. I'll probably have to shovel the snow tomorrow morning sometime, build a snow man xD
I like the snow, but also not really, it's very pretty and such lots of things to do and celebrate but sometimes the roads get bad and bad luck happens more often


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nope, it hasn't last month or this month yet.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 18, 2015)

I really, really want my snow. I have yet to see it snow here this year. It's got to be the nicest December in awhile.


----------



## aericell (Dec 18, 2015)

no it doesn't snow here.. ever


----------



## Azza (Dec 19, 2015)

It has never snowed here. I haven't seem snow ever in my life. Hopefully I will be able to one day.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 19, 2015)

It was almost 70 degrees F here today. I don't expect snow and I never have since it barely ever snows here in south Texas.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 19, 2015)

It never snows here but where I used to live there's normally tons of snow.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 19, 2015)

It snows where I live, though very little. We normally get rain and hail.

But mostly hail.
It hurts.


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 19, 2015)

We got a little bit of snow today but it didn't stick. It's been way to warm for snow.


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 19, 2015)

It hardly ever snows where I live. Usually once a year and then by noon it's all melted.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 19, 2015)

It never snows where I am. Sad, really.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Dec 19, 2015)

Unfortunately it rarely snows where I live. Some years it doesn't happen at all.


----------



## pandapples (Dec 19, 2015)

No snow so far, but there usually is this time of the year.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 19, 2015)

It snowed tonight for the first time this year but I'm sure it'll be gone by morning.


----------



## Greggy (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope. I live somewhere tropical, so no snow. In this time of the year, it gets really cold due to heavy rainfalls instead of snow.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope. It doesn't really snow much where I am and if it does it's a pitiful amount.


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

i live in southern texas, close to mexico

_what do you think_


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah it's snowing pretty darn hard here
Can't see my car in the blizzard


----------



## Athera (Dec 19, 2015)

No, i live is Australia and it is boiling hot i tell ya


----------



## Cailey (Dec 19, 2015)

nope it rarely snows here. that's why I plan to move somewhere that does soon (*☌ᴗ☌)｡


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)

nope, just rain lmao. i'd like snow though


----------



## tumut (Dec 19, 2015)

it usually snows a lot where I live but ****ing El Ni?o


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

I live in Australia, so cold is only coming from our air-cons and fans.


----------



## sock (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope. We just have rain. And more rain.

Whoop.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

nope just like 10+ C and rain and wind lol


----------



## Envy (Dec 19, 2015)

Hasn't snowed at all, yet. =/

I don't know if it even will at this point. The 'cold fronts' that keep on pushing through are hardly cold at all and 'moderate' to the 60s really quickly. The ten day forecast shows no deviation from that.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Not for me yet, but I hope it will soon. I want a white Christmas!


----------



## ams (Dec 19, 2015)

We officially have snow up to my knees here now!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 19, 2015)

It hardly ever snows in Mississippi.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks like that it doesn't snow this december where I live. It's just too warm for snow. It sucks...


----------



## Mayor Sami (Dec 19, 2015)

Nope, no snow so far. Probably won't get any either, and if we do, it will be for about and day and then all melt.


----------



## Goth (Dec 19, 2015)

not yet though we did have some ice earlier but el nino is a *****


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 19, 2015)

No lol, it rarely ever snows where I live, and when it does it's pathetic and it never actually settles.

Actually I'm wrong, it DID snow here quite a bit in late November but it didn't settle.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 19, 2015)

We're having some flurries today and we have a couple of big snowfalls recently, so there is some snow on the ground. But we have much less snow so far than we did this time last year! Hopefully it stays that way...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 19, 2015)

Where I am in England.
No, not really. It rarely snows here we just get rain


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 19, 2015)

Even though we were the coldest in the United States this week, Arizona only experienced snow in Flagstaff and other cities in the high country.


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 19, 2015)

we're going through the hottest winter in decades over here... 10?C in december is fking high. The normal would be between -4?C and 3?C.


----------



## cherriielle (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh yeah, we've got snow. But we got it quite a bit later this year though, with the El Ni?o and all.
It's still kinda warm for this time of year, the high on Christmas day only gonna be -19?C.

I feel bad for all these people who have never had snow ;-;


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

xCherryskyx said:


> Oh yeah, we've got snow. But we got it quite a bit later this year though, with the El Ni?o and all.
> It's still kinda warm for this time of year, the high on Christmas day only gonna be -19?C.
> 
> I feel bad for all these people who have never had snow ;-;



it's okay i don't need snow


----------



## cherriielle (Dec 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> it's okay i don't need snow



Ahhh but it's so fun! ( albeit slighty annoying at times.... )


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

no because its socal


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 19, 2015)

it doesnt snow in so cal


----------



## piske (Dec 19, 2015)

No but I wish it would snow a little for Christmas!!! It's really unusual that we haven't had a big snowstorm here yet!!!


----------



## Meg-Mog (Dec 19, 2015)

Maybe...soon.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Dec 19, 2015)

Not at the moment. But we got quite a bit this week and it's supposed to start again tonight.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2015)

No, it never snows here.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 19, 2015)

It's 40degrees (100F) in Sydney right now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ajpinky (Dec 20, 2015)

It hasn't snowed in two years here where I'm at, not that it's supposed to snow that much anyways, but still...


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sadly, it only snowed once where I live and it quickly melted away. Since then it's been nothing but on and off rain, and fluctuating temperatures from mid 40s to low 20s. Blah.

There probably won't be lasting snow accumulation until January.


----------



## Esphas (Dec 20, 2015)

not since two years ago lolll


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 20, 2015)

Nope. I would say that it never snows here, but it _does_ snow here... on one day of the year. And it's pretty much gone by the next day. ;-;


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 20, 2015)

nope. dry as a dry donkey.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 20, 2015)

No. Which is so weird. We've usually had a lot of snow by now, but it's been really warm out.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 20, 2015)

Nope, but it's weird because it's usually snowing at least around this time, even a little bit. I just checked the forecast and it was highs of 70 degrees on Christmas Eve and 60 degrees on Christmas Day. Are you kidding me??? I would like at least cold on Christmas.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

NO BUT ITS RAINING


----------



## Byngo (Dec 20, 2015)

yes

smh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm going to Vancouver in a few days and I checked the weather and it said it's gonna be rainy and snowy on both Christmas Eve and Christmas day with temperatures in the 30's.
WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## crystalchild (Dec 20, 2015)

no. seems like we'll have a mild, rainy christmas this year. hoping for snow later in the winter. i'm in norway, so anything else would be quite strange.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 20, 2015)

Nope. It's chilly today, but it's supposed to be 75 degrees on Christmas!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 20, 2015)

No. I intentionally moved to a state in the US that only seems to get snow once every 4-5 years. I hate snow and I hate cold weather.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 20, 2015)

Its not _snowing_ out right now, but there is some snow on the ground


----------



## Cress (Dec 20, 2015)

MintySky said:


> Never snows where I am. I actually have never seen snow irl.



Same.
It isn't even very cold where I am. It's kinda just sunny every day of the year. No rain or anything else.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 20, 2015)

in scotland i usually see snow fall at least a few times (where i live anyway) but it's usually after christmas, and i'm not sure about this year as it's been unusually warm


----------



## skout (Dec 20, 2015)

Nope, never.  Also it's going to be 85 degrees F on xmas if that says anything


----------



## cornimer (Dec 20, 2015)

No, and usually we have snow by now. NOT COMPLAINING THOUGH


----------



## Holla (Dec 20, 2015)

Usually have snow by now (I live in Canada afterall) but nope been unusually warm this December so far.


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 20, 2015)

No snow here in Ohio! :C


----------



## milkyi (Dec 20, 2015)

No, but I wish. ;v;


----------



## Darian (Dec 20, 2015)

I live in California, in my area the coldest it ever gets is about 30 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Limon (Dec 20, 2015)

I haven't gotten snow yet despite living in the north eastern part of the US.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 20, 2015)

Nope.  It's going to be around 60 here in St. Louis, Missouri.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 20, 2015)

It did back in November, but it literally disappeared within half an hour.
I'm hoping it snows again soon


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 21, 2015)

It started snowing here finally! 

It started today and was unexpected for me lmao


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 21, 2015)

I live in south east asia now so it never snows here and it's always summer... but yeah I don't miss snow at all and I hate winter so I'm pretty much right where I need to be right now


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 22, 2015)

nope, not one bit of snow at all for us yet. just last week it was in the 60's lmao. kind of sad, having a christmas with no snow ;;


----------



## eggs (Dec 22, 2015)

it never snows here in texas. ever.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd be scared if it would snow here in the tropical regions. I want to experience touching snow though aaahhh.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

no but its gonna rain all week


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2015)

No...and I live in freaking New England(northeastern U.S.)! Why, snow..why? Why have you abandoned us?


----------



## Pearls (Dec 22, 2015)

no it's just raining like usual :c


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 22, 2015)

It's the midwest, it's not a matter of if, but when! We've already had some already, hopefully with warmer expected the rest of this week we get a mild one.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 22, 2015)

It just started about 30 minutes ago. I ran outside to take out the trash, and came back in covered in snow. It was so cold. Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 23, 2015)

sadly no :c
wish it did.. at least a little bit maybe? lol


----------



## gh0st (Dec 23, 2015)

Aha... It never snows here.... It kind of sucks because I love snow. ;-;


----------



## Mint Blossom (Dec 23, 2015)

nah it legit hardly ever snows in the south of england, and if it does it's only a tiny bit of snow, not even enough to cover the ground.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2015)

It's freezing balls, just not snowballs.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 23, 2015)

For some reason it snows where I life but only when I am not here... cause literally I lived here for 3 years and it just snowed on the mountain now in the valley, and then I moved, and the valley got tons of snow, then I moved back and guess what? No snow, it did snow for like a day briefly last year just enough for us to drive around and get all excited about it, but not enough to stick. And it "slushed" the other day after hailing... but no snow.


----------



## Sholee (Dec 23, 2015)

It's been rainy and warm here


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2015)

It's rainy where I am at and it's going to be for a few days. Still waiting for snow this season. It's been a very warm December this year.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 23, 2015)

If it snows where I am, it means either the world is ending, or I mistook volcanic ash as snow.


----------



## Hai (Dec 23, 2015)

It doesn't snow here and it's nowhere near cold enough. It'll probably snow in January though (I live in Germany).


----------



## AkaneDeath (Dec 23, 2015)

It hasn't for a few days but we still have the snow on the ground from the last time so I'm hopeful for a white Christmas. :3


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 23, 2015)

Nah it's supposed to be mild and raining for the rest of the week. Our usual winter weather kicks up in January-March. Snow gets so high I can't even see out my window.


----------



## demoness (Dec 23, 2015)

it's just raining a super lot.  but unless we have a winter storm we usually get nothing anyway.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 23, 2015)

NO.


----------



## fenris (Dec 23, 2015)

No snow here right now...  it's 70 degrees, and there are tornadoes in several parts of the state.

I've heard that we're supposed to get snow in the next few weeks, though.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 23, 2015)

Man, quite a few people are experiencing rainy weather. Good to know it's not just where I live. The forecast where I live says it might snow at the beginning of the new year, but even then I'm not sure how much it's going to be.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2015)

OH MY GOOOOOOOD. Its in the forecast for tomorrow and it hasn't snowed here on Christmas or Christmas Eve for me and I've never had a white Christmas and I am like beyond excited right meow! I probably wont be able to sleep too well tomorrow cause I'll be too stoked!


----------



## Mango (Dec 24, 2015)

i live on the eastcoast
its all rain


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

Suprisingly it's hot here these days, around 15 celsius. This is the first time in forever we're not getting a white Christmas. :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2015)

It's raining here already and it's pretty cold, not cold enough yet but it's getting my hopes up! Eeeeee!


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 24, 2015)

7 degrees celsius/44 degrees fahrenheit and this is supposed to be Sweden?  How jolly... :/


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 24, 2015)

I turned on the air conditioner at 5:30 this morning. Whew, it's humid out today!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)

no and Im sad bc I live in michigan and there should be snow it feels like summer


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 26, 2015)

One degree Celsius here, and no snow. Just lots of cloud.


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Dec 26, 2015)

Nope. Didn't get a White Christmas. So sad. Just god-awfully strong winds here and green, soggy grass lately. Lanterns flying all over the yards.

But the weather forecast has been promising snow... Maybe?


----------



## Damniel (Dec 26, 2015)

It should be snowing...but global warming says othewise.


----------



## Envy (Dec 26, 2015)

Raining and storming on my birthday. Sadness. Well, at least it's not in the 80s - that _has_ happened.

West of here is setting up for a massive snowstorm. I'm so jealous. We might get the tail-end of it here on Monday, if we're ever so lucky. They said even on the tail-end there might still be thundersnow. o.o That's testament to how crazy this storm is.


----------



## Frisk (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah, it usually starts in November,  but this year, it came later, and when it did snow, it was one day warm, the next day frigid with tons of snow.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

It never snows in Fresno, Ca. 
I can't handle the cold anyway.


----------



## Limon (Jan 9, 2016)

It snows on and off now where I live.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 9, 2016)

nope, it never snows here in SoCal.  sometimes it gets warm enough in the winter that i can go to the beach


----------



## ciara (Jan 12, 2016)

while reading this thread, I've only just realized how much snow canada has compared to other countries..


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Nope. Hasn't snowed here since 2010.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 12, 2016)

lol never


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 12, 2016)

*Sighs*
Nope.
No snow.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 12, 2016)

BlueSkies said:


> *Sighs*
> Nope.
> No snow.



i guess the skies are blue, eh? ohohoho


----------



## Nasubi (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm back in my hometown for break, and it snowed for the first time here today, just a few hours ago.
However, apparently where I go to school, they've been getting snow for the past two weeks or so.
Not looking forward to trekking through campus in 2ft or more of snow.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 12, 2016)

far from it today.  sunny & 75F


----------



## piichinu (Jan 12, 2016)

yeah the snow generally starts at about this time of year (and it did)


----------



## Dim (Jan 12, 2016)

Finally started snowing for the first time this season.


----------

